# Last day for ELK Rifle help?



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

This year is the first year for two of my sons to hunt so I bought us all spike Elk tags, as well as a antler-less elk control permit. We hunted the opening up by strawberry and didn't see any elk ( which is strange because I've seen elk there every year since I was a kid.) 

Anyway, I would like some quick suggestion on a place to hunt TODAY (haha - will leave work early ) since it is the last day of the hunt. I live near American Fork canyon but have never hunted there. Would love to get some meat in the freezer this year so any help would be appreciated!


----------



## vailj (Oct 14, 2014)

Try maple mountain


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

Would that be up hobble creek road or diamond fork?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Doesn't anyone have a back up plan or do any scouting beside the internet? **** there are a hell of a lot of these posts this year. Spend a few days in the summer looking and exploring new areas and you won't be asking for help the last day of the season with 2 posts to your account.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

rking said:


> so I bought us all spike Elk tags, as well as a antler-less elk control permit. We hunted the opening up by strawberry and *didn't see any elk* ( which is strange because I've seen elk there every year since I was a kid.)


News flash, Most of the elk that used to be around Strawberry are gone..
...........:!:.

Maple mountain?
Quite the hike to get to those elk.......:!:.......

You better go try Cascade Spings area,,,,OR
If you can get around Tmpooneke trail, try Sagebrush flats up there
at sunset


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Doesn't anyone have a back up plan or do any scouting beside the internet? **** there are a hell of a lot of these posts this year. Spend a few days in the summer looking and exploring new areas and you won't be asking for help the last day of the season with 2 posts to your account.


Thanks Goofy and VailJ I appreciate the suggestions! lunker you shouldn't act like such ! Some of us work a lot and or have family obligations so cannot spend a lot of time scouting pre-season. Happy to have had the time and opportunity to take my boys out. Also, who freakin' cares how many posts are on my account i am too busy providing for my family to be posting,... seriously just opened the account today and don't need some tool wasting time talking smack. If you don't have any advice to offer and answer peoples questions, move on kid, there are plenty of good people willing to help.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

rking. I live in Cedar Hills not far from American Fork Canyon. Last Monday I pulled off the road to watch the bighorn sheep on the golf course greens. I noticed a small herd of elk above them on the mountain to the east. There were 11 cows, 2 spikes, and 1 five- point bull. They were about 3/4 of the way to the top. A steep hike, but it maybe worth a try. You also might want to try going up the Little Deer Creek road going north of Cascade Springs. I've seen a fair amount of elk in that area over the years.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

There elk around the berry. They have gotten smart and moved in deeper and in to the deeper canyons. good luck.


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

4pointmuley said:


> rking. I live in Cedar Hills not far from American Fork Canyon. Last Monday I pulled off the road to watch the bighorn sheep on the golf course greens. I noticed a small herd of elk above them on the mountain to the east. There were 11 cows, 2 spikes, and 1 five- point bull. They were about 3/4 of the way to the top. A steep hike, but it maybe worth a try. You also might want to try going up the Little Deer Creek road going north of Cascade Springs. I've seen a fair amount of elk in that area over the years.


Much appreciated! I hope to have my sons working on an elk this evening. That kind of hard work definitely builds good character. Thank you so much!


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you for all the great suggestions. I'm heading out now so hopefully I can report back a great success story in the next few days.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Goof, No elk on Sagebrush flats. Just spent all morning up there. They have been pushed south of Baldy in the thick steep stuff.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

***


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

rking said:


> Thanks Goofy and VailJ I appreciate the suggestions! lunker you shouldn't act like such ! Some of us work a lot and or have family obligations so cannot spend a lot of time scouting pre-season. Happy to have had the time and opportunity to take my boys out. Also, who freakin' cares how many posts are on my account i am too busy providing for my family to be posting,... seriously just opened the account today and don't need some tool wasting time talking smack. If you don't have any advice to offer and answer peoples questions, move on kid, there are plenty of good people willing to help.


Lol
I'm pretty sure everyone has obligations. I have a job, chores, bills, kids, and to top that off my wife has cancer. I still find time to take a day or two and scout knowing full well I will have tags in the fall. This is a trend that is allowing people to be lazy and not do the leg work. Why do it if you can just have it handed to you on the internet right? And by the way 2 posts does make you a lurker. All take and no give. I don't blame you though. Freebies are awesome!:grin:
Also, I have answered plenty of questions and helped plenty of people who are in need but not after only 2 posts.


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

Comical... you are seriously a tool. Your wife is pretty lucky to have you. Last thing I would be doing if my wife had cancer would be scouting or something that selfish. Honestly I would prefer you not answer anyone's questions, you're pretty shady. And as far as phorisc and rspeters liking your post must be inbyhe family. Never asked anyone to shoit my or my boys elk just a little advice from some grown-up. Lunker please dont respond to post, you just keep sounding more and more like a complete jackarse. Im sure your family is proud of you!?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

rking said:


> Comical... you are seriously a tool. Your wife is pretty lucky to have you. Last thing I would be doing if my wife had cancer would be scouting or something that selfish. Honestly I would prefer you not answer anyone's questions, you're pretty shady. And as far as phorisc and rspeters liking your post must be inbyhe family. Never asked anyone to shoit my or my boys elk just a little advice from some grown-up. Lunker please dont respond to post, you just keep sounding more and more like a complete jackarse. Im sure your family is proud of you!?


wow...I think your show of character here is enough for me to not have to say anything.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> Comical... you are seriously a tool. Your wife is pretty lucky to have you. Last thing I would be doing if my wife had cancer would be scouting or something that selfish. Honestly I would prefer you not answer anyone's questions, you're pretty shady. And as far as phorisc and rspeters liking your post must be inbyhe family. Never asked anyone to shoit my or my boys elk just a little advice from some grown-up. Lunker please dont respond to post, you just keep sounding more and more like a complete jackarse. Im sure your family is proud of you!?


wow talk about a complete jackass you'll not get a lot help that way-O,-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

rking said:


> Comical... you are seriously a tool. Your wife is pretty lucky to have you. Last thing I would be doing if my wife had cancer would be scouting or something that selfish. Honestly I would prefer you not answer anyone's questions, you're pretty shady. And as far as phorisc and rspeters liking your post must be inbyhe family. Never asked anyone to shoit my or my boys elk just a little advice from some grown-up. Lunker please dont respond to post, you just keep sounding more and more like a complete jackarse. Im sure your family is proud of you!?


Bad form jackass! Bringing up a mans terminal wife in your rant. I hope you choke on your tag. Lunker has helped more people on this forum than you can even imagine. I hope your wife and children are healthy And happy. You have no right whatsoever telling anyone they are selfish. You don't know our situations. Get off your lazy ass and do some scouting. Like I said, I hope you choke on your tag.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Using the excuse of "I have a lot of obligations" just shows your level of arrogance. As if you're the only one that has obligations. If you have too many obligations to go out and scout, then you should accept that it's likely not going to be a very successful hunt.
Also, I haven't met the "inbyhe" family so I can assure you I'm not a part of it.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep they are family. Never met either one of them though. Kinda weird huh. 
As for being selfish? You don't have a clue TOOL! I have helped more people kill their first deer and subsequent others than you will ever see. I have been involved in over 20 fundraisers for terminally Ill kids and cancer patients and various other un-selfish acts over the last 2 years with the blessing of my wife. A lot of them were planned by me alone. And the funny thing is, I still made time to do a little scouting after my priorities were taken care of.
One more thing before I go back to helping people, re-read your replies and see which one of us is making themselves look like a jackass. 8)


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

rking said:


> Comical... you are seriously a tool. Your wife is pretty lucky to have you. Last thing I would be doing if my wife had cancer would be scouting or something that selfish. Honestly I would prefer you not answer anyone's questions, you're pretty shady. And as far as phorisc and rspeters liking your post must be inbyhe family. Never asked anyone to shoit my or my boys elk just a little advice from some grown-up. Lunker please dont respond to post, you just keep sounding more and more like a complete jackarse. Im sure your family is proud of you!?


You obviously aren't here to make any friends, because attacking one of the most respected members of this forum is very bad choice. And FYI, if you ask any doctor or psychologist they will tell you that when dealing with a serious illness in the family you need an outlet that gets you out of the house a few times per week. Oh, please check your spelling when posting, if you are going to try and complain or correct someone's behavior you should at least not make yourself look bad doing it.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool it guys!

Attacking of someone's, experience level, lifestyle priorities, or character are really out of place, besides being boorish and downright irritating.

How about keeping it to genial and helpful comments rather than the critical, self-righteous, and self-congratulatory comments that are a sometimes just little too common here?


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

Anyways... I appreciate those that were willing to help with suggestions last night. My boys and I had a great time going somewhere we've never been. Honestly signed up yesterday just hoping for a few suggestions didn't expect to be put down on my second reply by the most respected person on this site. Responding on my phone so do forgive any misspellings or grammatical errors. Again great time last night and thank you for the great suggestions. Timpanooeke trail is beautiful waited in a perfect spot til 6 until a hiker and his girlfriend hiked through the middle of the meadow playing music. Kind of laughed but looked at the bright side they saved me an hour of sitting since no animals came out running.


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

rking said:


> Comical... you are seriously a tool. Your wife is pretty lucky to have you. Last thing I would be doing if my wife had cancer would be scouting or something that selfish. Honestly I would prefer you not answer anyone's questions, you're pretty shady. And as far as phorisc and rspeters liking your post must be inbyhe family. Never asked anyone to shoit my or my boys elk just a little advice from some grown-up. Lunker please dont respond to post, you just keep sounding more and more like a complete jackarse. Im sure your family is proud of you!?


Wow. This is the most asinine thing I have ever read on this forum, and I've seen some doozies. You sir, are a complete and utter piece of trash. I hope you never see another elk in your life. Enjoy your tag soup.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> You obviously aren't here to make any friends, because attacking one of the most respected members of this forum is very bad choice..


I must disagree. You must have me confused with Goofy elk.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

rking said:


> Anyways... I appreciate those that were willing to help with suggestions last night. My boys and I had a great time going somewhere we've never been. Honestly signed up yesterday just hoping for a few suggestions didn't expect to be put down on my second reply by the most respected person on this site. Responding on my phone so do forgive any misspellings or grammatical errors. Again great time last night and thank you for the great suggestions. Timpanooeke trail is beautiful waited in a perfect spot til 6 until a hiker and his girlfriend hiked through the middle of the meadow playing music. Kind of laughed but looked at the bright side they saved me an hour of sitting since no animals came out running.


Well I am glad you and your boys had a good time. 
Next time have a bit more respect for the people on here, not everyone bends backwards when you ask them too, but they are still good people and should be respected.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

rking said:


> Anyways... I appreciate those that were willing to help with suggestions last night. My boys and I had a great time going somewhere we've never been. Honestly signed up yesterday just hoping for a few suggestions didn't expect to be put down on my second reply by the most respected person on this site. Responding on my phone so do forgive any misspellings or grammatical errors. Again great time last night and thank you for the great suggestions. Timpanooeke trail is beautiful waited in a perfect spot til 6 until a hiker and his girlfriend hiked through the middle of the meadow playing music. Kind of laughed but looked at the bright side they saved me an hour of sitting since no animals came out running.


Maybe an apology is in order?? You don't attack a man's family because you get you feelings hurt. I hope you never post here again. You sir are an ass.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Cool it guys!
> 
> Attacking of someone's, experience level, lifestyle priorities, or character are really out of place, besides being boorish and downright irritating.
> 
> How about keeping it to genial and helpful comments rather than the critical, self-righteous, and self-congratulatory comments that are a sometimes just little too common here?


You don't come in here and attack a persons family because the OP is a wussy. lH2 has helped multiple people here and to call him "selfish" because he scouts while his wife is battling terminal cancer is bull s h i t. I don't care if you're a new member or one that's been here since day one.


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

martymcfly73 said:


> Maybe an apology is in order?? You don't attack a man's family because you get you feelings hurt. I hope you never post here again. You sir are an ass.


Mcfly - If you read the post correctly I did not attack his family! I agree my response to Lunker was probably not in great taste or well thought out, but *respect is not given it is earned*. Lunker felt the need to attack my post without knowing me, my situation or why I am asking, rather than offer up some useful advice he felt the need to put me down. I don't know what kind of man you are but when someone insults me I respond. I have no ill will toward him or his family, in fact I will pray to God tonight that Lunkers wife has a successful recovery and to bless her. Your thoughts do not matter to me and I can care less about what you think and the same go for BYUhunter you both sound like a couple of punks for acting like that. Phorisc and Rspeters, my apologies to you for bringing up your names in my response to lunker. Honestly I got what I needed form the great people who responded to my post respectfully yesterday and I wish them all the best. Lunker we got off on the wrong foot, I apologize to you ONLY for mentioning your wife and family, but for someone who seems to enjoy helping others, doesn't seem very cool to put someone down when asking for advice regardless of you having so many posts. Never did I want you or anyone to shoot my animal and there is nothing lazy about asking for advice from others on places to visit or how to get there. This is all too funny to me and definitely not what I expected when I registered. I've never signed up or used a forum before and probably never will. Some really great people on here but a few who really need to look in the mirror the other 6 days of the week. Seriously Lunker, my heart goes out to you and your family and I wish your wife a successful recovery. My wife and I went through a scare with her a few months ago so I do apologize for my insensitivity with last nights post. God bless you and your Family!


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

rking said:


> Mcfly - If you read the post correctly I did not attack his family! I agree my response to Lunker was probably not in great taste or well thought out, but *respect is not given it is earned*. Lunker felt the need to attack my post without knowing me, my situation or why I am asking, rather than offer up some useful advice he felt the need to put me down. I don't know what kind of man you are but when someone insults me I respond. I have no ill will toward him or his family, in fact I will pray to God tonight that Lunkers wife has a successful recovery and to bless her. Your thoughts do not matter to me and I can care less about what you think and the same go for BYUhunter you both sound like a couple of punks for acting like that. Phorisc and Rspeters, my apologies to you for bringing up your names in my response to lunker. Honestly I got what I needed form the great people who responded to my post respectfully yesterday and I wish them all the best. Lunker we got off on the wrong foot, I apologize to you ONLY for mentioning your wife and family, but for someone who seems to enjoy helping others, doesn't seem very cool to put someone down when asking for advice regardless of you having so many posts. Never did I want you or anyone to shoot my animal and there is nothing lazy about asking for advice from others on places to visit or how to get there. This is all too funny to me and definitely not what I expected when I registered. I've never signed up or used a forum before and probably never will. Some really great people on here but a few who really need to look in the mirror the other 6 days of the week. Seriously Lunker, my heart goes out to you and your family and I wish your wife a successful recovery. My wife and I went through a scare with her a few months ago so I do apologize for my insensitivity with last nights post. God bless you and your Family!


You're the punk. Showing up here, asking for advice, then smarting off when a respected member calls you on your internet scouting. You think you're the only one with stuff going on? You think you're the only one who doesn't want to spend hundreds on gas driving all over the mountain? Come off it. You're too prideful to apologize, rather, you just continue to argue with the posse that has mounted against your disrespect. If this is how you behave, I'm glad you'll never join another forum. Take your ball and go home, wretch.


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

BYUHunter said:


> You're the punk. Showing up here, asking for advice, then smarting off when a respected member calls you on your internet scouting. You think you're the only one with stuff going on? You think you're the only one who doesn't want to spend hundreds on gas driving all over the mountain? Come off it. You're too prideful to apologize, rather, you just continue to argue with the posse that has mounted against your disrespect. If this is how you behave, I'm glad you'll never join another forum. Take your ball and go home, wretch.


HA HA! Such a clown BYUHunter. Never did I say I didn't WANT to spend money driving around the mountains, in fact I would LOVE to be able to. If you're too much of a punk to want to help others than don't. Don't make up crap as to why they came on to your precious forum (heaven forbid) and ask for some guidance and defend themselves when they are put down for asking a question you don't like. BOO fn whoo. Don't replay to the post if you don't like it. WTF is internet scouting, Lunker etc... You need to grow up kid. I think it is funny that I keep responding to you too. Your logic is funny but it's like a train wreck when you can't stop looking... Give me my ball back I am going home... haha Love it.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would quit while you're behind rking. I would gladly help you since I hunt that area a lot. But your response to LH2 turned me off. Good luck getting any help in the future. GTFO. Need me to explain that to you?


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Is this monster muleys? I must be on the wrong site.......:mrgreen:


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

martymcfly73 said:


> I would quit while you're behind rking. I would gladly help you since I hunt that area a lot. But your response to LH2 turned me off. Good luck getting any help in the future. GTFO. Need me to explain that to you?


Why not encourage LH2 to be more welcoming to new members instead of putting them down!? Seriously... And no you don't need to explain that to me, but thank you. Your mom already did. HA now that is funny!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just waiting for this troll thread to get locked...


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Just waiting for this troll thread to get locked...


I agree! I'd delete it if I knew how... I would love to read some more productive posts.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Once a post turns into a thread with replies it can no longer be deleted.


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

My bad!


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Rking, you've done nothing but stir the pot here. Just go away to your important job and family obligations. We will be fine without you.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm done responding to the little turd.


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

Great, can we all act like grown ups now? Seriously why hate on me? Nothing but love for you Mcfly.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

lucky duck said:


> Is this monster muleys? I must be on the wrong site.......:mrgreen:


If it was MM, we'd be arguing about road hunters and the score on elk and deer pics and how the cemetery buck was tame.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

rking said:


> Why not encourage LH2 to be more welcoming to new members instead of putting them down!? Seriously... And no you don't need to explain that to me, but thank you. Your mom already did. HA now that is funny!


Dude, joking or not you really need to refrain from any type of personal or family related jokes/pokes(you can get banned for it), some folks might take it to heart and have the ability to actually find you via an IP trace. Yes, some of us on here are not very supportive of keyboard hunters, but you had a choice in how you responded and did so poorly. So now you have a choice to try and keep making yourself look like a bigger fool, or you can simply get back to your busy life and not waste anymore of your precious time on us lowly hunters. And by the way, if your life is so busy you can't actually enjoy it whenever you want to, it's time to adjust your priorities.


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

Would GTFO be considered personal? I am a lowly hunter who just wanted some advice. I am downtown SLC.


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Dude, joking or not you really need to refrain from any type of personal or family related jokes/pokes(you can get banned for it), some folks might take it to heart and have the ability to actually find you via an IP trace. Yes, some of us on here are not very supportive of keyboard hunters, but you had a choice in how you responded and did so poorly. So now you have a choice to try and keep making yourself look like a bigger fool, or you can simply get back to your busy life and not waste anymore of your precious time on us lowly hunters. And by the way, if your life is so busy you can't actually enjoy it whenever you want to, it's time to adjust your priorities.


Thought we were done name calling and were going to act grown up?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Clearly rking is a former banned member or something that he has come on so heavy in his first thread. So, in reality, he probably doesn't have all these big fancy pants obligations. He is probably a lowly feller who can't stand that he has been banned from 1 or more forums. Usually we get the one and done info gatherers, not the one and a****** posters. That said...

:ban:


:closed_2:


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

"Respect is not given it is earned" first of all this is a very cliche saying...and frankly..."respect is given until it is otherwise revoked" at least thats how I run my little world.

"Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself." 
It is difficult to love someone if you don't respect them.

And now let me blaspheme a bit 

Good, Better, and Best 





Clearly you can try to apply this in your life to make more time for scouting and hunting 

I say this light heartedly rking  cause I know to some people think hunting isn't the Best choice. but then again some will watch TV and play video games with their time...and maybe those arent the "best" choice...anyhow you get my point

Not trying to poke at you, but a lot of us put hunting through our "priority list" and for us scouting may be ranked differently on the "Good, better, or best" scale.

If you plan for a successful hunt you will be required to rank "scouting" higher on your priority list(elk move a lot and where someone on this forum may tell you they are isn't necessarily where they will be when you go hunting). Otherwise if your going to hunt just to hunt and get out then don't worry about scouting or where the elk are, maybe you'll get lucky and stumble upon some, either way itll be "good" time spent with your boys.


----------



## rking (Oct 16, 2014)

phorisc said:


> "Respect is not given it is earned" first of all this is a very cliche saying...and frankly..."respect is given until it is otherwise revoked" at least thats how I run my little world.
> 
> "Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself."
> It is difficult to love someone if you don't respect them.
> ...


I agree with you on scouting! I've never disagreed with anyone here on that issue. I just took offense to being berated and called lazy for not. Like I said before I have hunted Strawberry all my life and have always had great success there. This year for some reason was different and more hunters than in the past. I have not hunted anywhere near American Fork canyon and wanted to see if those who have could suggest an area to go. Some did offer help and it was greatly appreciated. I archery hunt deer and rifle elk and moved away to Texas for a time so coming back figured Strawberry would be plentiful like in the past, was I wrong. I never disrespect anyone until disrespected as you can see on page one. I wish you all the best in hunting. Times have changed though, in the past you can talk to another hunter and ask for advice, I guess with the internet there are rules that I frankly don't get. If I seen you in the field I might ask see anything? Or some would ask me, I would gladly respond politely not tell them to stop asking, don't be lazy and go find them for yourself. Many times I've pointed out animals to others. Even let a guys son shoot a deer I was going to take because it was his first hunt years ago. Ok God bless and I think I burnt myself out and much of all our time has been wasted on nonsense.

Anyone know how to delete an account?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

phorisc said:


> ... but then again some will ... and play video games with their time...and maybe those arent the "best" choice.


I play video games professionally 8-14 hours a day to be able to hunt / fish the rest of the time. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

What you play DallanC? I play "counterstrike: go" with my wife a good amount  still try to make time for hunting


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

phorisc said:


> What you play DallanC? I play "counterstrike: go" with my wife a good amount  still try to make time for hunting


I am a software engineer, I *make* video games.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

rking said:


> Anyone know how to delete an account?


Yup


----------

